# SSL-Meldung



## bigtail (31. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

was bedeutet diese Meldung, die beim Aufruf einer SSL-Seite erscheint?:







Bei vielen anderen SSL-Seiten, die mit https:// beginnen, erscheint diese Meldung überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Gumbo (31. Oktober 2006)

Ist die Meldung nicht eindeutig?





> Die Informationen, die Sie mit mit dieser Site austauschen, kann nicht von anderen eingesehen oder manipuliert werden. Dennoch gibt es mit dem Sicherheitszertifikat der Site ein Problem.
> Das Sicherheitszertifikat wurde von einem Unternehmen ausgestellt, das Sie nicht als vertrauenswürdig ausgewählt haben. Schauen Sie sich das Zertifikat und bestimmen Sie, ob Sie dieser Vollmacht trauen möchten.
> Das Sicherheitszertifikatdatum ist gültig.
> Der Name auf dem Sicherheitszertifikat ist ungültig oder entspricht nicht dem der Site.
> Möchten Sie fortfahren?


----------

